# Beretta 92FS Compact -- Thin Grips



## mkpropst (Feb 9, 2014)

Received a 92FS Compact for Christmas and I'd like to replace the factory grips with something thinner, if possible. Does anyone know of a grip manufacturer that makes thin grips for the Compact? I've found some for the full-size but nothing confirmed for the Compact.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You might check with Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com

Do a search under handgun accessories. If you do find something, you'll have to sign-up and become a registered member.

I did find this: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=390874889

They are rubber instead of hard plastic, and they might be a bit thinner.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I previously had two compact Berettas. There are aftermarket grip options, but not as many as the fullsize model has.

There are no thinner ones than the factory grips for the compact.

Me personally, I like rubber grips on my handguns. Hogue makes rubber grip panels for the 92 compact. Unfortunately, for some strange reason, they are tapered differently than the fullsize Hogue grips.. So, they are essentially fatter. The fullsize Hogue grip panels are perfect for my hand. The compact ones made the grip too fat. 

Anyway, I spent a lot of time looking for different grips for the 92 compact. The are some older rubber grips no longer made, but they were too fat too (i found a used set online). And, all the wooden grips you will find will be thicker than factory grips. There are no aluminum grips made for the compact model. Some say these are thinner than factory for the fullsize 92, but that won't help you unfortunately... Since they are only made for the bigger 92.


----------



## mkpropst (Feb 9, 2014)

*Thanks. What about Hogue Aluminum?*



Shipwreck said:


> I previously had two compact Berettas. There are aftermarket grip options, but not as many as the fullsize model has.
> 
> There are no thinner ones than the factory grips for the compact.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help.....but you mention aluminum grips as a possibility. Hogue advertises an "Extreme" line of aluminum Hogue grips for the 92 Compact that comes in various colors and checkering. Heard anything about them?


----------



## mkpropst (Feb 9, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> You might check with Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com
> 
> Do a search under handgun accessories. If you do find something, you'll have to sign-up and become a registered member.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I looked on Gunbroker for Trausch grips as I understand they are the thinnest grips available. Unfortunately, they're very hard to find. I checked out the Hogue grips and currently have an iquiry into Hogue as to whether or not they would be any thinner than their stock grips. Will let you know what I hear.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Look for Navidrex (NAVIDREX) as they make super-thin yet extremely stiff and well checkered grips for the Browning HiPowers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mkpropst said:


> Thanks for the help.....but you mention aluminum grips as a possibility. Hogue advertises an "Extreme" line of aluminum Hogue grips for the 92 Compact that comes in various colors and checkering. Heard anything about them?


If they DO make them for the compact - then they started since I had mine, I believe.

Yes, they should be a little, little bit thinner. Grips can't get much thinner - but yea, they may work for you.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

There was also a thread on here (or elsewhere) about laying up grips using fiberglas resin and dungaree material or fabric, and in that case you could make them customized as thick or thin as you wanted. A nice winter shop project.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know if you are going to find thinner than stock grips.


----------

